# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  NABBA  27ο Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα 2010 (19.6 - Μαλτα)

## Polyneikos

Στις 19 Ιουνίου πραγματοποιείται το 27ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα BodyBuilding της NAΒΒΑ στην πόλη Βugibba της Μαλτας.
Με ενδιαφερον περιμενουμε να πραγματοποιηθει το *Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της ΝΑΒΒΑ* στην Κατερινη στις 29.5.2010 για να δούμε ποιοι αθλητες θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν.Θα σας ενημερωσουμε αναλογα και για αυτη την διοργανωση!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ αυτόν τον αγώνα στην μάλτα άφησε το στίγμα του και ο στράτος ο αργυράκης που βρισκόταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του και είναι απορίας άξιο πως είχε χάσει την πρωτια και το γενικό κατα συνέπεια σ αυτόν τον αγώνα .

είναι και ο καιρός που γίνετε στο καλοκαίρι που είναι ακόμη πιο απολαυστικός αυτός ο αγώνας , σε συνδιασμό με το υψηλό επίπεδο αθλητών καλή επιτυχία στούς συμμετέχοντες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Επειδη ειχα την τυχη να παρακολουθησω καποιους παγκοσμιους αγωνες ερασιτεχνικου επιπεδου, πιστευω ειναι ο πιο δυσκολος αγωνας για καποιον που ασχολειται σε ερασιτεχνικο επιπεδο!
Ο στοχος για καθε Ελληνα αθλητη που θελει να συμμετασχει στο παγκοσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ σημαινει πως ανεβαζει και τις προσδοκιες του σε σχεση με το αθλημα.
Ελπιζουμε να εκπροσωπήσουν την εθνικη ομαδα οι καλύτεροι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Για αυτον τον αγωνα προς το παρον η συμμετοχή που γνωρίζουμε είναι του Παναγιώτη Σιωτη!!

----------


## NASSER

Η συμμετοχη του Παναγιωτη Σιωτη ειναι σιγουρα μια δυνατη συμμετοχη εκ μερους της ελληνικης αποστολης! Μεχρι τις 19/6 πιστευω εχει το χρονο να ειναι σε μια πολυ καλη κατασταση.

----------


## Polyneikos

2η συμμετοχη στο Παγκόσμιο της Μαλτας ο Γιαννης Αναγνωστου !!

----------


## Muscleboss

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, 3η συμμετοχή Κώστας Γάκης. :03. Thumb up: 



ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

ναι ακουγεταιτο ονομα του,ειναι φέρελπις και ο προεδρος περιμενει απαντηση αποτι καταλαβα

----------


## efklidis oyst

καλη επιτυχεια παιδια

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστουμε.παρσκευη 6 η ωρα ξημερωματα  φευγουμε απο αεροδρομιο μακεδονια.θα με παει ο γνωστος υποπτος φωτης. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Exoυμε μαθει τη ναποστολή τελικα;Πιστευω ότι τα ονοματα πλεον πρεπει να εχουν "κλειδωσει".

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Exoυμε μαθει τη ναποστολή τελικα;Πιστευω ότι τα ονοματα πλεον πρεπει να εχουν "κλειδωσει".


Οποια και αν ειναι η αποστολη να τους ευχηθουμε καλη επιτυχια!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

δυστυχως παιδια ο προεδρος και γω θα ειμαστε απο ελλαδα. :01. Sad:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> δυστυχως παιδια ο προεδρος και γω θα ειμαστε απο ελλαδα.


Γιαννη τις καλυτερες ευχες μου για μια δυνατη παρουσια.
Το ποιος εισαι το εχεις αποδειξη.

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω γιωργο.σημερα ο προπονητης μου ειπε εκει που μπορουσα να φτασω εφτασα,εχασα αλλα 3 κιλα και ειμαι 87 τωρα.παμε για το καλυτερο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν γιάννη και αν είσαι 3 κιλά λιγότερο έχεις ακόμη περισσότερες πιθανότητες για την καλύτερη δυνατή διάκριση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> ευχαριστω γιωργο.σημερα ο προπονητης μου ειπε εκει που μπορουσα να φτασω εφτασα,εχασα αλλα 3 κιλα και ειμαι 87 τωρα.παμε για το καλυτερο.


τυχερε ανθρωπε 
πως τα πετας ετσι τα κιλα ρεεεεε;;;;;

----------


## KATERINI 144

> τυχερε ανθρωπε 
> πως τα πετας ετσι τα κιλα ρεεεεε;;;;;


αεροβια καθε μερα στης 6 το πρωι γιωργο.....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία Γιάννη  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη καλή επιτυχια!!Ο Σιώτης δεν ήταν να παίξει και εκεινος στην Μαλτα;

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια.απο οτι μου ειπε ο προεδρος τον εψαχνε.δεν ξερω γιατι ετσι. :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## kaiowas

ioanni καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι και να γυρίσεις πίσω νικητής :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

την εξαδα πρωτα παιδια αυτο ζηταω και απο κει και περα το καλυτερο. :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

ευτυχως οι μαστερς βγαινουμε πρωι γυρω στις 9 για προκριματικα,οποτε μετα θα καθησω να βγαλω φωτος απο αγωνα.

----------


## LION

Γιαννη κι απο μενα καλη δυναμη κι οτι καλυτερο για σενα.

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

καλη επιτυχια γιαννη κ απο εμενα αν κ πιστευω οτι την εχεις σιγουρη την διακριση

----------


## ioannis1

χρηστο και φανη σα ςευχαριστω πολυ χρειαζομαι τα καλα σας λογια με τα θηρια εκει.να δουμε πρωτα ο θεος κουραστηκα πολυ αυτη την εβδομαδα εχασα πολλα κιλα.σημερα πρωι ημουν 85  κιλα. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

σημερα 2 ερασιτεχνικες φωτος.

----------


## listen your body

Πολύ καλή επιτυχία σου αξίζουν τα καλύτερα.....
Και θα πας όσο καλύτερα γίνετε είμαι σίγουρη....


 :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

loipon paidia den yparxoyn ellhnika edo.13 masters terastioi me fobero epipedo .kalytero apo ekeino tote sth katerini.o stratos einai poly eyxaristhmenos kaname poly kalh paroysia mi to matiaso to pio pithano ime exada.de leo alla perimenoyme.to thl moy den leitoyrgei gia plhrofories parte sto strato 6972710016. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε Γιαννη ,ότι καλύτερο σου ευχόμαστε !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπράβο τεράστιε, πόσα άτομα ήταν στην κατηγορία?

----------


## ioannis1

dekatreis oloi enas kai enas :02. Shock:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ξεχασα να βαλω τις φωτογραφιες απο το αεροδρομιο  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 


αεροδρομιο μακεδονια, αναχώρηση για μαλτα:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή τυχη Γιάννη, τιμή σου είναι μόνο που συμμετέχεις σε αυτόν τον αγώνα. Ευχόμαστε για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μόλις είχα επικοινωνεία με τον πρόεδρο και εχω φρέσκα νεα ο αγώνας οι προκριματικοί ακόμα είναι σε εξέληξη οι αθλητές όπως πάντα εξωγήινοι , πολύ καλό επίπεδο και πάρα πολλες συμμετοχές ακόμα είναι η κατηγορία 2 στην σκηνή μόλις βγήκε και το επίπεδο είναι απίστευτο 

ενω λέγαμε και λόγω της κρίσης δεν θα έχει πολλες συμμετοχές , έγινε ακριβώς το αντίθετο ο αγώνας αυτός μόνο με τους καλύτερους και πολυπληθείς αγώνες της ναββα μπορεί να συγκριθεί 

ο γιάννης ενώ έχει πολύ καλή κατηγορία και δύσκολη όλοι είναι σχηματισμένοι και ογκώδεις , ο γιάννης είναι ο πιο ποιοτικός γιατι είναι και λίγα κιλά ακόμη πιο κάτω και αυτο τον βοήθησε ώστε να φαίνετε ακόμη πιο ποιοτικός και έχει πιθανότητες ακόμη και για τριάδα , γιατι είπαμε στούς αγώνες η γράμωση εντυπωσιάζει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι συμμετοχες του Γιαννη στα Παγκόσμια είναι εγγύηση,παντα φορμαρισμενος !
Μπραβο ρε Γιαννη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Georges

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ Κ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΤΕ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ Κ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΤΕ


ολα τα νεα θα γραφτουν εδω.

υσ: στη γλωσσα του νετ οταν γραφουμε κεφαλαια σημαίνει πως φωνάζουμε.

----------


## live

Τεταρτος ο Γιαννης!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μόνο που μπήκε εξάδα σε μια τέτοια κατηγορία είναι σούπερ , μπράβο στον γιάννη και αναμένουμε φώτο απο τον αγώνα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> μόνο που μπήκε εξάδα σε μια τέτοια κατηγορία είναι σούπερ , μπράβο στον γιάννη και αναμένουμε φώτο απο τον αγώνα


Ηλια θα μου επιτρεψεις να σε μαλωσω  :03. Bowdown:  4ος οχι εξαδα.
συμφωνεις;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια θα μου επιτρεψεις να σε μαλωσω  4ος οχι εξαδα.
> συμφωνεις;;



έτσι το λέμε γιώργο δεν είπα 6ος αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω η τεταρτη θέση και λέω καλή, μόνο που μπήκε εξάδα, μετα πάει τριάδα , άλλα εμείς που κατεβαίνουμε χρόνια σε τέτοια επίπεδα και πολλους αθλητές η εξάδα είναι επιτυχία , η τέταρτη θέση είναι ακόμη καλύτερα και ξέρω επειδή μίλησα με τον στράτο και δεν λέει υπερβολές , λέει καμία σχέση με το γιούνιβερς , πιό κομμένος και καλύτερο σχήμα λόγω της καλύτερης γράμμωσης , έπεσε στα κιλα και έφερε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> έτσι το λέμε γιώργο δεν είπα 6ος αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω η τεταρτη θέση και λέω καλή, μόνο που μπήκε εξάδα, μετα πάει τριάδα , άλλα εμείς που κατεβαίνουμε χρόνια σε τέτοια επίπεδα και πολλους αθλητές η εξάδα είναι επιτυχία , η τέταρτη θέση είναι ακόμη καλύτερα και ξέρω επειδή μίλησα με τον στράτο και δεν λέει υπερβολές , λέει καμία σχέση με το γιούνιβερς , πιό κομμένος και καλύτερο σχήμα λόγω της καλύτερης γράμμωσης , έπεσε στα κιλα και έφερε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα


εισαι φιλος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

exo poli iliko apo dftera anevazo. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> exo poli iliko apo dftera anevazo.


Εισαι πολυ μεγαλος ρε Γιαννη

ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕ μπραβο μας εκανες περηφανους ακομα μια φορα.
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δ'ωσε πράμα στο λαό γιάννη να δούμε και μείς που δεν είδαμε απο κοντα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

paidia exo fotos apoles tis katigories ektos apo masters na pari i efxi,ego den mporoysa kai o stratos htan kritis.na doyme apo poy ua broyme.stis 2 vra elladas feygoyme  apo malta kai pame romi.apo ekei 10 ora elladas gyrname thesaloniki.*kanenas ethelontis na me pai katerini*?????? :08. Toast:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

συνχαρητηρια κυριε αναγνωστου πραγματικα εκπληκτικος...παντα επιτυχιεσ και σας ευχομαι του χρομου να ξανακατεβειτε και να βγειτε πρωτος....συνχαρητηρια και παλι

----------


## vAnY

Γιαννη συχγαρητηρια !!! :08. Toast: 
...αντε και τωρα να πω καλη ξεκουραση, και καλες διακοπες? :01. Wink:

----------


## alextg

Ετσι απλα ...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπραβο ρε τεραστιε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kaiowas

ioanni συγχαρητήρια :03. Thumb up: 
άντε και καλή ξεκούραση :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

μια αποψη απο το νησι της μαλτας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απ ότι κατάλαβα γιάννη στο ίδιο μέρος έγιναν οι αγώνες , πάντως πολύ ωραία ήταν και οι μαλτέζες αρκετά φιλόξενες γυναίκες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

οι παρακατω φωτος ειναι με τον ρωσο νικητη της 2 κατηγοριας απιστευτος :02. Shock: 
με τη ρωσιδα πρωταθλητρια figure νομιζω,με τον φιλο μου πρωταθλητη πανω απο 50 μαστερς,με τον τεραστιο νικητη στην κατηγορια μου τον αγγλο jaison 111 kila με 160 εκατοστα ψηλος ,με τον δευτερο νικητη στην 1 κατηγορια,και με τη σερβικη ομαδα που με βοηθησε στο βαψιμο .

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1

με τον αγγλο νικητη στη κατηγορια μου 111 κιλα,εγω 85 :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Τεραστιοι ολοι !!
Η φωτο με φοντο τα κατσαριδακια μου αρεσε ιδιαιτερα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

> απ ότι κατάλαβα γιάννη στο ίδιο μέρος έγιναν οι αγώνες , πάντως πολύ ωραία ήταν και οι μαλτέζες αρκετά φιλόξενες γυναίκες


ναι ηλια στο ιδιο ξενοδοχειο.τελεια ηταν παρα την κουραση :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μπράβο Γιάννη, σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια. Πολύ καλή η τέταρτη θέση, καλά το επίπεδο φοβερό! 

Αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες επί σκηνής!

----------


## ioannis1

το βραδυ θα βαλω :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιαννη συγχαρητήρια! Φοβερές φωτος! περιμένουμε και άλλες οταν μπορέσεις!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

μπραβο ρε γιανναρε παντα τετοια, απιστευτη φορμα επιασες, καταπληκτικος

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια,βραδυ θα βαλω τις κατηγοριες.ο στρατος εχει και το dvd των αγωνων και τις λιστες με τους νικητες ,θα συνενοηθει με τον ηλια ειπε να τις στειλει. :08. Toast:

----------


## chrisberg

Μπράβο φίλε και του χρόνου με το γενικό!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

χαχαχαχα νασαι καλα ρε μιχαλη,μου λειπουν καμια εικοσαρια κιλα μονο :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

> Τεραστιοι ολοι !!
> Η φωτο με φοντο τα κατσαριδακια μου αρεσε ιδιαιτερα


ειχε μια πολυ μεγαλη συγκεντρωση παλιων αλλα πολυ περιποιημενων σκαθαριων. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

*Κατηγορια 4 (Κοντη)*

----------


## ioannis1

*Συνεχεια Κοντης Κατηγορίας*

----------


## ioannis1

*Κοντή Κατηγορία συνεχεια*

----------


## live

:07. Arrow:  *Κατηγορία Masters*

----------


## ioannis1

*Κατηγορια 3 η καλυτερη που εβγαλε το γενικο νικητη*

----------


## ioannis1

*ο Γενικος Νικητης*

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιάννη πολύ καλές φώτος! Εσύ τις τράβηξες; 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1

> Γιάννη πολύ καλές φώτος! Εσύ τις τράβηξες; 
> 
> ΜΒ


εγω πανο με τη δικη μου μηχανη,οσες νομιζεις δεν ειναι καλες ας τις βγαλουμε.αυριο θα περασω και τις αλλες 2 κατηγοριες.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Γιάννη είναι πολύ καλές οι φώτος. Αν κάποια στιμγή αποφασίσεις να εγκαταλείψεις το αγωνιστικό bbing (που έυχομαι να αργήσει πολύ αυτη η στιγμή), σε θέλουμε για ρεπορτερ-φωτογράφο του φόρουμ. Με λίγη εμπειρία ακόμα θα βγάζεις επαγγελματικές φώτος  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

χαχαχαχα ετρεμε και το χερι μου απο τη κουραση.και γω αυτο ευχομαι πανο,νασαι καλα. :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Σουζανα

.....  ΥΑΥ !!!          Γιάννη !!!               Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα  !!  Φοβερός !!  Απίστευτος !!  Μοναδικός και πάνω απ όλα δικός μας !!!  Μπράβο !!  Μπράβο !! Μπράβο !!

----------


## ioannis1

γεια σου σουζανα σε ευχαριστω πολυ.να σε ξαναδουμε και σενα παλι σε αγωνες.παντως στο παγκοσμιο ηταν και ενας τερατωδης ρωσος και  καποιες πανεμορφες ρωσιδες. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε γιάννη πολύ ωραίες φωτο , παρ όλη την κούραση έκανες και δουλειά για το φόρουμ , το παράξενο θα ήταν να έβγαζες και την δική σου κατηγορία  , απ ότι βλέπω η βραζιλία πάλι είχε καλή ομάδα , είδα γνωστούς βραζιλιάνους  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: φανταζεσαι να εβγαζατηνδικη μου χαχαχαχα...
οι βραζιλιανοι ηταν ολοι τεραστιοι αλλα αγραμμωτοι.οι τσεχοι ταχαν ολα και πηραν τις τρεις απο τις 4 κατηγοριες.την αλλη την πηρε ο ρωσος.

----------


## J.P.

Σφαγή έγινε!! Πραγματικά πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο! Αυτό δίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αξία στη θέση του Γιάννη. Γιάννη, πάντα τέτοια!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## grego

> Σφαγή έγινε!! Πραγματικά πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο! Αυτό δίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αξία στη θέση του Γιάννη. Γιάννη, πάντα τέτοια!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: συνχαρητηρια κυριε αναγνωστου.μπραβο κ ευχαριστουμε για τις φοτο.

----------


## ioannis1

*Κατηγορια 2*

*Με το κοκκινο μαγιω ηταν ο θηριωδης Ρωσος.*

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## efklidis oyst

γιαννη παλι ζωγραφισες φιλε θεος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

*κατηγορια 1*

----------


## ioannis1

> Σφαγή έγινε!! Πραγματικά πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο! Αυτό δίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αξία στη θέση του Γιάννη. Γιάννη, πάντα τέτοια!!


Ευχαριστω γιαννη εσενα και τοπεριοδικο σου muscular development για την υποστηριξη. :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

> *Κατηγορία Masters*


live ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος. :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σκληρή μάχη στα masters! φοβερό επίπεδο!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

ηταν ολοι πολλοι καλοι.ευτυχως μολις με φωναξαν στην πρωτη συγκριση μεφυγε το αγχος. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω απο τις φωτο που βλέπω μπορεί να είχαν σχήματα μάζες , αλλα κομμάτια σαν τον γιάννη δεν ήταν και λέω απο τις φωτο γιατι ο γραμωμένος μπορεί να χάνει απο τέτοιες φωτο και ο αγράμωτος η τουλάχιστον ο λιγότερο γραμωμένος ευνοείτε και ο γιάννης ήταν ο πιο γραμωμένος απ όλους και γι αυτο ήταν σε πρώτη σύγκριση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

*ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΒΒ*

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1

> εγω απο τις φωτο που βλέπω μπορεί να είχαν σχήματα μάζες , αλλα κομμάτια σαν τον γιάννη δεν ήταν και λέω απο τις φωτο γιατι ο γραμωμένος μπορεί να χάνει απο τέτοιες φωτο και ο αγράμωτος η τουλάχιστον ο λιγότερο γραμωμένος ευνοείτε και ο γιάννης ήταν ο πιο γραμωμένος απ όλους και γι αυτο ήταν σε πρώτη σύγκριση


αυτο ειπε και στρατος ηλια ημουν ο πιο μικροσωμος αλλα με το καλυτερο φινιρισμα.

----------


## ioannis1

*η κατηγορια μου.*
η τελικη τριαδα.ο μεσαιος ειναι 1,60 110 κιλα.


*ονικητης αγγλος*




*
ο δευτερος ουκρανος
*




*και εγω τεταρτος.πεμπτος διπλα μου ο ιταλος καταπληκτικος ποζερ εδω στο παγκοσμο κατερινη,οσοι εισασταν θα τον θυμαστε,εκτος ενας αραβας.*

----------


## KontorinisMD

Γιάννη πολά συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα  :03. Clap:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιάννη, συγχαρητήρια!!! για μια ακόμη φορά έδειξες την κλάση σου!!!
Κρίμα να μην μπορώ να ερθώ και στη Μάλτα να φωνάζω και να τους τρελάνω τους ξένους... χα χα!!!
Είσαι super!!!

----------


## ioannis1

:08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ioannis1

*μερικες φωτος απο τον τελικο οβερ ολ*

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## Kolorizos

Μπραβο γιαννη .του χρονου για πρωτια
μια ερωτηση ο σιωτης αγωνιζονταν σε αυτους τους αγωνες???

----------


## ioannis1

δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ηρθε.περιμενα να ηταν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη ο νικητης της κατηγορίας σου,ενω ηταν πολυ μπαζωμενος,δεν θεωρεις ότι γενικα χανει σε σχήματα;

----------


## ioannis1

και σε γραμμωση κωστα.δυστυχως οι διεθνεις κριτες στο ββ θελουν μαζα παρα γραμμωση.τον γραμμωμενο τον βαζουν απο τριτη και κατω.βλεπε αργυρακη πριν 2 χρονια.

----------


## Polyneikos

περιπου ποσοι αθλητες υπολογίζεις ότι συμμετείχαν;;

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Πολλα συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα φιλε Γιαννη!!!

----------


## ioannis1

> περιπου ποσοι αθλητες υπολογίζεις ότι συμμετείχαν;;


μαζι με τις γυναικες 120 περιπου.

----------


## ioannis1

> Πολλα συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα φιλε Γιαννη!!!


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kolorizos

αλλο ενα μπραβο γιαννη που πηγες την χωρα μας σε αυτο το επιπεδο!!! :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps: 
μια ερωτηση επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος με το συστημα απο αυτους τους αγωνες περνεις επαγγελματικη καρτα???γενικα απο ελλαδα σε ποιους πρεπει να συμμετεχεις για να πας σε αυτο το επιπεδο

----------


## Polyneikos

Check this:
Τι παιζει με τις Επαγγελματικες Καρτες???

----------


## ioannis1

απο το επισημο σαιτ της nabba.
http://www.worldfitnessfederation.de...1_wm_2010.html

----------


## KATERINI 144

*Ioannis Anagnostou
            Greece
Masters over 40
            4th Place


*α ρε τεραστιε τη φορμα έπιασες πάλι!!   *
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη respect,εισαι από τους πιο σταθερους αθλητες της τελευταιας δεκαετίας,πολλες συμμετοχες,παντα σοβαρος και φορμαρισμενος,ποτε μετρια πράγματα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω κωστα.και με τη σειρα μου θα πω σε ολα τα μελη εδω του φορουμ αν θελουν να κανουν κατι σωστο με το σωμα τους το πρωτο πραγμα ειναι η συνεπεια γιατο στοχο που εχουν. :08. Toast: 
φυσικα οι συμβουλες του ηλια του τριανταφυλλου και του στρατου χατζηδημητριαδη μαζι με τον προπονητη μου βασιλη λαμπρου ηταν πολυτιμες και τους ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ευχαριστω κωστα.και με τη σειρα μου θα πω σε ολα τα μελη εδω του φορουμ αν θελουν να κανουν κατι σωστο με το σωμα τους το πρωτο πραγμα ειναι η συνεπεια γιατο στοχο που εχουν.
> φυσικα οι συμβουλες του ηλια του τριανταφυλλου και του στρατου χατζηδημητριαδη μαζι με τον προπονητη μου βασιλη λαμπρου ηταν πολυτιμες και τους ευχαριστω πολυ.



ναι αλλα την δουλειά την κάνει η εφαρμογή γιατι πολλοι ακούν αλλα λίγοι φτιάχνουν και εσένα το αποτέλεσμα το φέρνει η σκληρή δουλεια και η διάρκεια , χωρίς κόπο τίποτε δεν γίνετε , άλλωστε εγω ο στράτος και ο βασίλης έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις σε θέματα προετοιμασίας με μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις είμαστε της ίδιας σχολής τσοπουρίδη και ελευθεριάδη που όλα είναι δοκιμασμένα και αποτελεσματικα   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## GasRaps

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη  :01. Smile:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

:08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## CROCOJET

> 


R-E-S-P-E-C-T! Όχι μόνο για τον αγώνα αυτόν και την εξαιρετική κατάσταση, αλλά και για όσα έχεις καταφέρει στο ΒΒ!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΥΓ: Αν επιτρέπεις, τι ηλικία έχεις ακριβώς;

----------


## ioannis1

κλεινω τα 45 :02. Shock: 9 αυγουστου :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## CROCOJET

Με τα σύγχρονα δεδομένα θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται μια ηλικία που έχει ακόμα πολλές προοπτικές. Τουλάχιστον εσύ το αποδεικνυεις έμπρακτα αυτό.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ακομα βελτιωνομαστε δοξα τω θεω :08. Toast:

----------


## thanasis reaction

μπραβο ρε φιλε!!!πραγματικα εισαι πολυ εντυπωσιακος!!!!παντα τετοια κ ακομα καλυτερα!

----------


## ioannis1

:08. Toast:

----------


## kafros gate 7

γιαννο συγχαρητηρια και εις ανωτερα!!!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω φιλε μου :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## kaiowas

[YOUTUBE="7aOdJNh8SSs"]7aOdJNh8SSs[/YOUTUBE]

όλος ο αγώνας
http://www.youtube.com/user/djfindahouse

----------


## KATERINI 144

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

θενκς για το βιντεο kaiowas  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλή φόρμα σαφως ακόμη καλύτερος απο την ελλάδα μπράβο γιάννη ήσουν ο πιο φορμαρισμένος απο όλη την κατηγορία σου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

και ο πιο μικροσωμος ηλια ομως.πρεπει κατι να κανουμε αλλιως ητριαδα ειναι αδυνατη με τα κριτηρια των ξενων κριτων τελικα.

----------


## -beba-

Μπράβο Ιωάννη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Διαβάζω και την συνεντευξη σου στο περιοδικό τώρα.....μπράβο!!!

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω μπεμπα... :08. Toast:

----------

